# Golden mixes--Varnville, SC Shelter & Aiken Co. SC Shelter



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Have you emailed the SC Golden Rescues? You can find them listed on the national website here:

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Keeping my fingers crossed for these two beautiful doggies.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes, all three. Have already heard back from one that they are full and can't take mixes. I have also sent a note to Peppertree up north but don't know any of the other northern rescues. I will call on them Tuesday to see if they have any other info on them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

BUMPING UP for these Two Golden Mixes in S.C. Shelter!!

*HERE IS DORIS'S PETFINDER LINK!
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16212321*Doris 

Golden Retriever [Mix] 
Medium Adult Female Dog Pet ID: 13807 . Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About Doris.Hello my name is Doris. I am a sweet girl that would like a forever home. I will be Spayed and shots up to date before i leave the shelter. ..My Contact InfoCommunity Animal Shelter of Hampton County
Varnville, SC
(803) 943-7567
[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Doris PFId#16212321

http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?shelterid=SC198

*HERE IS HOBO'S PETFINDER LINK AT AIKEN COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL IN SC
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17174107*

Hobo 

Golden Retriever 
Medium Adult Male Dog Pet ID: E8-12 .Click to see
full size

Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About Hobo.Meet Hobo. He's a very friendly Golden mix, about 8 months old and weighing 38 lbs. Hobo is a sweet fellow just looking for a good home...won't you make him yours? Call today or come on down and visit ! 
ADOPTION FEE IS $70.00 AND COVERS SHOTS,WORMING,RABIES SHOT,HW TEST,SPAY/NEUTER AND MICROCHIP.




..My Contact InfoAiken County Animal Shelter
Aiken, SC
Phone: Please use email
[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Hobo PFId#17174107
*see more pets
http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?shelterid=SC207*

*JEALOUS:

There are also two collie/chow mixes at Aiken:
SMURFETTE-COLLIE/CHOW-6 MONTHS OLD-TWEETY IS HER MOM
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17154487

TWEETY-COLLIE/CHOW-3 YEARS OLD-SMURFETTE'S MOM
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17154500*


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jealous1*

Jealous1

Any news on these sweeties?


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Got an e-mail from the shelter Doris was in that advised she had been adopted into a great home in North Carolina. When I went to find the number to call on Hobo, he is no longer listed on petfinder--hopefully he got adopted or rescued as well. I only heard from one rescue that was checking their ability to take any new dogs--all others were full or unable to take mixes.


----------

